# Side-scan sonar pics of YDT-14 & YDT 15(?)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You can find the pics here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-ydt-14-ydt-15-a-99810/


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, those images are amazing!


----------

